# Rumors



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

dwalker said:


> You should not worry about such nonsense, you have a ton to offer unlike most people on tman today that have nothing to offer.
> It is a shame that a trapping site has either blocked or annoyed away most real trappers that offered to contribute to the site.
> I would take it as a compliment if you were kicked off, some really good trappers have been !


Thank you for your kind words d. I’ve always found it easier to share here but also, I don’t know or want to know anyone’s political affiliation and that makes it easy and a comfortable place to discuss trapping.

I was always under the impression that with age came tolerance but by golly, I must have been standing behind the door when the Good Lord was passing that part out!!:idea:


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

A lot of sites have gone the way of the dog. Even MS to some extent (depending on which forum you are on). A lot of people cannot get it in their heads that there is more than one way to do something, not everything you do is the only way or the right way, and you don't have to debate something to the point were everybody gets ticked off at you. 

There is only one site that I am on that this kind of stuff is NOT tolerated at all. Everybody provides constructive information based on their opinion and experience. You are not ripped for something if your opinion differs from others. Modirators watch everything and one false move, mistep, or someone out of line and comments are removed, threads are closed, people are warned or removed. I consider many of the people on this site as my friends. It is a great site. I do not mention the name here as it is NOT a trapping site. Just using it as an example. 

I think the big issue you get is a mixture of young and old. The young seem to know everything, there way is the only way, and if you critique or critisize them in any way, they attack. The funny thing is that most of them are "Keyboard Cowboys" who probably had their underwear pulled over their heads and they were shoved in lockers as a kid OR, they grew up in the world where there were no bullies and you didn't have to stand up for yourself when the time came. The locker kids have a grudge against everyone however, they do not make the same comments when they are debating something with someone face to face. 

The way I operate: If I tell you something here, rest assured, I will say it to you if we were meeting face to face. MOST of the Keyboard cowboys are not like that. They are still at home in mommy or daddy's basement making comments for "likes" and seeing how big of a man/woman they can be.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I was wondering why I have not seen any posts from you on t man. I am a t man member but I rarely post and have just about stopped checking the site. Way too much bs, politics, arguing and the mines bigger than yours type posts. Seems like when I do check in its like 10% trapping and 90% junk. .......seldom I also am enjoying the you tube videos keep up the good work.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks Trying!

I got sideways with several of the "who said it to the greatest magnitude" and I stepped on Superman's cape when I posted the MB650 fix and the Jake trap pan tension fix. How dare I, blasphamy.:yikes::evil:


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Seldom said:


> Thanks Trying!
> 
> I got sideways with several of the "who said it to the greatest magnitude" and I stepped on Superman's cape when I posted the MB650 fix and the Jake trap pan tension fix. How dare I, blasphamy.:yikes::evil:


It makes you wonder what people think sometimes. My bet is that they think "I bought this thing, it should work as expected without the need to do any modifications". So, they ultimately assume it is garbage or junk. Of course, many trappers know that a trap "might" work ok, but, it can also be made better. Trap mods have been done since the first commercial one hit the market. Many people however seem to be jelous that you can come up with the idea. OR, they are already doing it and are mad because you let everyone know about it. Almost as if you gave away their secret. 

I mean, we all buy traps all the time that have the exact correct pan tension, the exact correct pan drop and angle, with the exact swivels and hooks that work the best. Heck, I even buy mine already dyed and waxed.... Soon I will buy them pre bedded and all I have to do is take that bedding out and set it on the ground!!

The above was complete sarcasm by the way.


----------



## ksp107 (Nov 16, 2011)

I grew up not too far from you, between Pinconning and Linwood. I always read your posts on T-man. Just recently started watching your coyote vids and have learned a couple of valuable lessons that i put to use here on my line in Kentucky. I really enjoy your insights on mink trapping!!!! Keep hammering away!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Glad you are still around here. You must be one of the first 100 members. In fact, you are user #9.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Hi Steve,
You inspired me to stay a couple years ago so I stayed. Ol’ #9 eh, sounds a little crusty but I sort of like it!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ksp107 said:


> I grew up not too far from you, between Pinconning and Linwood. I always read your posts on T-man. Just recently started watching your coyote vids and have learned a couple of valuable lessons that i put to use here on my line in Kentucky. I really enjoy your insights on mink trapping!!!! Keep hammering away!


Well by golly KSP, I’m very glad I’ve helped you. I’ve trapped coyote and mink in your neighborhood before and there is a branch of my family tree in that area.


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

I’m sure glad I ran into this thread. I’ve taken a few years off of trapping, mostly **** and rats. I’ve decided to get my stuff back out but wanted to target some coyotes this year. I’ve spend the last couple hours watching your videos Seldom, excited to continue watching them tomorrow. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ksp107 (Nov 16, 2011)

Seldom said:


> Well by golly KSP, I’m very glad I’ve helped you. I’ve trapped coyote and mink in your neighborhood before and there is a branch of my family tree in that area.


I started trapping muskrats when I was 9 years old in the ditches near my house. I picked up 70 pop/beer cans and took them to the local party store and bought two #1 Northwood long springs. Didn't have a clue what I was doing! I remember my first catch like it was yesterday, some of my fondest times growing up. Im 48 now and love trapping like I did when I was a kid. I appreciate you sharing your knowledge and posting your videos! I may hit you up the next time I'm in town and we can talk mink trapping!!! BTW, really liked your ear cartilage removal videos!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

I have been a member of T-man for a long time. I check it a couple times a week or so. There IS some good information on a lot of topics ( I'm not talking about political), I might post a question 3 times a year and respond to a half dozen. There are some extremely opinionated members over there and I honestly believe some of the most paranoid people in the world are on that site. That being said, there are also some really good people on that site as well. I just keep to myself and will NOT debate anything. 
Shake it off,tight chains!


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Seems that most people don't understand common courtesy, even fewer understand it on the internet. I appreciate your willingness to answer people's questions Seldom.

As far as tman, I pretty much only go on there to tempt myself in the trap shed


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Urriah said:


> Seems that most people don't understand common courtesy, even fewer understand it on the internet. I appreciate your willingness to answer people's questions Seldom.
> 
> As far as tman, I pretty much only go on there to tempt myself in the trap shed


It was just the politics that jerked my bobber, that coupled with my personality keeps me off most forums. Nobody talks politics here so I’m very happy.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Like I said, I think that now days, it is the nature of the way people are. A good example is to read a news article (online). Lets say it was about Pinnapple (random I know). Then go down to the discussion forum. Within a few posts, someone is talking about Left, Right, Center, and Politics. How in the heck can you get that from a Pinnapple? I have no clue. But anymore, I think people are disgruntled and feel the need to argue something. 

I for one have zero use for that stuff. I don't blame you one bit for leaving. It isn't worth the heartburn.


----------

